# Do you have a favorite commercial?



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2010)

I do a lot a surfing during the commercials, so I do miss quite a few of them, but I have developed a liking for a couple. My very favorite is Derrell on the Wal-Mart commercials...you know, Mr. Rollback! I love him. 

I used to absolutely HATE Flo on the insurance commercial, but she has now grown on me and I look forward to each new one. My favorite of hers is the one where the guy from another insurance company is trying to sneak in and look for insurance and she comes up and "outs" him. "Its an office party!!!"

(I've finished mowing the yards and am resting after my heat stroke...nothing to do but play on the computer!!!)


----------



## Kristina (Jul 10, 2010)

Years and years ago, there was this Miller Lite commercial, and it featured a, um, very "big boned" gentleman laying on his back on the floor. He was holding a small cat over his face and repeating over and over, "Who's a furry little mustache man, who's got a furry little mustache, is it you, is it you?" in a sing song falsetto.

Two people were standing in the doorway watching him, and one looks at the other and says, "Well, at least he isn't naked."

I have no idea what in the world it had to do with Miller Lite, but the memory of it still cracks me up.

I have a couple more but I let some others share some first.


----------



## Nay (Jul 10, 2010)

I went to find the shaving commercial I love,(with the handsome man that says look at your man then look at me) but ended up finding this one, then I watched the four very funny clip to the right of the main one. Theres alot of funny commercials!!!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3684904194406985575#


----------



## RichardS (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the new AT&T commercial with the song pure imagination sung by Gene Wilder. It just brings me back to when I was 7.


----------



## bettinge (Jul 10, 2010)

Where's the Beef!


----------



## DeanS (Jul 10, 2010)

Not in the least bit unexpected, but any of the Doritos commercials with Ali Landry, the Carl's Jr commercials (with the blonde thinking she's going out for steak and Padma Lakshmi dripping her burger everywhere)...as classics go the kid offering Mean Joe Green a Coke!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2010)

RichardS said:


> I love the new AT&T commercial with the song pure imagination sung by Gene Wilder. It just brings me back to when I was 7.



Is that Gene Wilder? I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out who it was. I LOVE his voice. I've been thinking it was Joel Gray. Gene Wilder...I'll be go to heck!


----------



## RichardS (Jul 10, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Is that Gene Wilder? I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out who it was. I LOVE his voice. I've been thinking it was Joel Gray. Gene Wilder...I'll be go to heck!



YES! Straight off the 1971 Willy Wonka soundtrack!


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 11, 2010)

AT&T Imagination
The Old Spice Body Wash 'quick change' commercials
"I love the whole world" Discovery Channel sing-a-long
Honda 'Cog' commercial, even if it was never shown in the US
The old 'Rainier Beer' commercial that was just the fast motorcycle that was driving in the mountains and said 'raaaaaaaaaaaaa neeeeeeeeeeeer beeeeeeeeer' as it sped by

I have not bought any of these things, but I love the commercials!


----------



## Isa (Jul 11, 2010)

Do you guys have this commercial in the US, I think it is At&T, One guy is looking at his friends status on facebook on his cell phone and he is saying a the status of my friend is "Kung fu bomb" and behind the guy we hear "KUNG FU" The guy did a Kung fu bomb in the pool in jumping in it so everyone is wet after that  
Yvonne, I did not know you had a heat stroke? When did it happen? Are you doing better


----------



## Kristina (Jul 11, 2010)

Another one of my favorites is one of the "Man Law" commercials. In this particular one, Jerome Bettis (GO STEELERS!) tries to lick his finger and then stick it in Burt Reynolds ear. Burt just kind of looks out of the corner of his eye and says "Don't..." in a stern voice.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't think of a favortie one, I remember a nike commercial I believ where a newspaper boy throws a newspar and tears a guy's arm off, I always love missing body part commercials, one I do hate and can't stand and will never buy their product ever again, is the " I wear no pants' commercial, they know everyone hates it because they threaten to run it again and again until you buy their pants.


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

This is right now my favorite commercial. It's for Pepsi. It's the MLB players. Enjoy it!

http://blogs.vocalo.org/jkaufmann/2...cubs-player-who-was-an-actor-what-gives/22296


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2010)

Isa said:


> Yvonne, I did not know you had a heat stroke? When did it happen? Are you doing better



LOL! I was just exaggerating!


----------



## Traveller (Jul 12, 2010)

I enjoy the Telus commercials.
Especially the ones with the hippos in them.


----------



## Isa (Jul 12, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Yvonne, I did not know you had a heat stroke? When did it happen? Are you doing better
> ...



Ahh ok LOL!! I was worried


----------



## Motara's Mom (Jul 12, 2010)

The twix one where they are at the wedding and the guy says "I can't believe that she was wearing white" and a guy turns around and says, "Why shouldn't my daughter wear white"


----------



## harris (Jul 13, 2010)

The GEICO commercial with Charlie Daniels. I love it so much I taped it. "That's how ya do it, son".


----------

